# Team Europcar Kit



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

Look for these green meanies (remnants of the former Bouygues Telecom/Bbox bunch) to get an invite to the Tour. All French riders except for Yukiya Arashiro (Japan) and David Veilleux (Canada).


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

meh - Kit is not very exciting to look at, but at least it is not black-and-blue!


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

No, it's black and green! I like it. It's a pity with the execution of the French champ jersey, though. That green band ruins it.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

the green Europcar band make Thomas Voeckler jersery looks like the Italian champion jersey


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

this is a serious snooze of a kit.


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

I still love watching Voeckler in his stint in yellow at LeTour.


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

ewww. BORING!


----------

